# Saltwater mono sebae tankmates?



## JazDaemon

What could go with my 3 monos once my tank is fully converted to saltwater?

50g tank


----------



## Lupin

A lawnmower blenny or anything that won't at least be preyed on by mono sebaes. Remember though a 50g will not be able to support all three sebaes. They need plenty of space. I hope you have plans to upgrade to 125g and over. What system are you running? FOWLR?


----------



## JazDaemon

Right now they are still freshwater as I got them 2 weeks ago. I got a skimmer on the way being shipped on friday. The monos are 3 inches long at the moment and are residing with 3 kubotai loaches. They totally ignore the loaches and are most busy pecking at each other really.

My plan for now is to turn this tank from fresh towards full marine once I get the skimmer by raising gravity by .001 every week. It will be fish only with crushed coral substrate and some live rocks. I have been adding crushed coral to the tank already to get the ph up. Loaches will be rehomed this weekend.

Once the monos get bigger I do have plans for a 150g


----------



## JazDaemon

Well it's been awhile! Here's an update:

1 mono became very aggressive towards the other 2 preventing them from eating...end result they both died 

It took 4 months but my tank is fully converted to marine. I kept the lone Sebae and he is doing fabulous and has grown quite a bit since march. Couple of days ago I decided to introduce some more life in with him. Not really knowing if it would work out I opted to try a blue damsel as it is cheaper then a tang and whatnot. I aslo put in 2 blue legged hermits. 

Hermits are great! They are cleaning up the whole tank...
Now would you believe my big mono is intimidated by this little blue damsel?? Well he's not running away from it but when its feeding time he shys away when the damsel goes near him and waits for the food to come to him with the current. Unless feeding the damsel stays clear of him wherever he goes.

Now that I know he won't be a problem aggression wise(to small fish anyway) is there another species I could add that would be compatible with both the mono and the damsel? A top swimmer preferably would be nice since both rarely go up there unless feeding.


----------

